# io e te vs. tu ed io



## ohrob

In inglese, c'è una regola che dice che in un elenco di persone, tutti vengono prima del "io". "Mia moglie, mio padre ed io siamo andati al ristorante." (Ma in inglese, naturalmente.) È sempre così, nella lingua parlata e scritta.

Ma in italiano, sembra che il "io" venga prima: "Io, mia moglie e mio padre siamo andati al ristorante."

C'è una regola fissa così in italiano?   È sempre così o solamente nella lingua parlata?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## translation studies

Ciao ohrob,

generalmente anche in italiano "io" viene messo dopo le altre persone. Spesso però, soprattutto nel parlato si evita di fare ciò.

TS


----------



## nikis

Ciao!

Dai ricordi di scuola so che l'"io" va sempre posto dopo le altre persone.


----------



## Zorinik

Allora, come regola linguistica *no*, non c'è alcuna regola; l'ordine delle persone e a discrezione di chi formula la frase.
Il fatto di mettere io alla fine è solo qualcosa tipo "buona educazione", ma nulla più; per me le frasette "io e te" e "tu ed io" non fanno la benché minima differenza


----------



## nikis

Zorinik said:


> Allora, come regola linguistica *no*, non c'è alcuna regola; l'ordine delle persone e a discrezione di chi formula la frase.
> Il fatto di mettere io alla fine è solo qualcosa tipo "buona educazione", ma nulla più; per me le frasette "io e te" e "tu ed io" non fanno la benché minima differenza


 


E soprattutto suona molto meglio. "Io e te" è piuttosto volgare, forse a causa del "te".


----------



## Zorinik

Boh, saran deformazioni personali, per me suonano uguali *^^*


----------



## ohrob

Grazie mille tutti! Questo argomento   è molto interessante per me.

Membro Ciliegina mi ha mandato questo link Io e te - materiali didattici di Scuola d'Italiano Roma a cura di Roberto Tartaglione in cui c'è questa frase "Il pronome IO, specialmente nello scritto, si pone preferibilmente all’ultimo posto in una lista."

Questo è d'accordo con quasi tutti in questa discussione, no?

Inoltre ho cercato su google.it (ho scelto "pagine in Italiano" invece "nel Web"), e ho trovato questi numeri di risultati.

"io e te" = circa 1.450.000 risultati

"tu ed io" = circa 201.000 risultati

"io e mia moglie" = circa 172.000 risultati

"mia moglie ed io" = circa 42.000 risultati

"mia moglie e io" = circa 13.800 risultati

  È ovvio che il Web usa la lingua informale molto pi  ù spesso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sinceramente, nei film e tra la gente si sente molto più frequentemente: "io e te".
"Tu ed io" lo sento più raramente.

In ogni caso, se in altre lingue è considerato errore anteporre il pronome personale soggetto 'io' agli altri pronomi, in italiano non può essere considerato errore.


----------



## ohrob

Grazie, Sabrinita!


----------



## scorpio2002

Confermo che "tu ed io" è una cosa rarissima, almeno dalle mie parti ho sempre sentito "Io e te". E, in generale, almeno parlando, "io" lo sento sempre messo per primo. In barba alle regole e alla buona educazione ;-)


----------



## Saoul

Ma in che senso scusate? Dipende dalla frase.

Tu ed io dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto.

Non penso che direste:

"Io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto".

Forse è vero che se usiamo frasi come: "Stasera usciamo a cena soli io e te" è più comune, anche se personalmente preferisco "Stasera usciamo a cena soli tu ed io".

A me, l'uso indiscriminato del "te" mi dà un po' noia, forse perché qui a Milano il "te" si usa un po' troppo, quindi sono diventato ipersensibile. 

Te con chi ci vai alla festa della Roby?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Tu ed io dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto.


Evidentemente la forma corretta, a meno che mi trovi in stato confusionale direi così.


> "Io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto".


Ti assicuro che tanta (troppa) gente lo direbbe così, senza nemmeno rendersi conto dell'errore.
Parlo anche di studenti di liceo e laureati..(che poi sono gli stessi che ci mettono mesi a capire quali pronomi usare anche in inglese, non afferrando il concetto di "soggetto" ed "oggetto").


----------



## Ciliegina

Il problema è che _te_ non potrebbe avere funzione di soggetto, questo è vero. Ma, di fatto, nell'uso è diventato più comune _io e te_, piuttosto che _tu ed io_.


----------



## nikis

Ciliegina said:


> Il problema è che _te_ non potrebbe avere funzione di soggetto, questo è vero. Ma, di fatto, nell'uso è diventato più comune _io e te_, piuttosto che _tu ed io_.


 


Che nell'uso sia diventato più comune non significa che sia corretto. "tu ed io" resta più elegante.


----------



## Ciliegina

Non ho mai detto che sia corretto .

Non mi sono spiegata bene. 
Quello che intendo dire è che se vogliamo spiegare a una persona che sta studiando la lingua italiana se sia più giusto dire "tu ed io", oppure "io e te", dobbiamo farle presenti sia le regole grammaticali, sia quello che poi è l'uso corrente della lingua. 
Almeno, secondo la mia opinione.


----------



## ohrob

Ciliegina said:


> Quello che intendo dire è che se vogliamo spiegare a una persona che sta studiando la lingua italiana se sia più giusto dire "tu ed io", oppure "io e te", dobbiamo farle presenti sia le regole grammaticali, sia quello che poi è l'uso corrente della lingua.



Sono d'accordo, Ciliegina.

gli stranieri imparano la lingua italiana per tante ragioni. Per quegli studenti che imparano la lingua per l'uso in business, è importante sapere le regole grammaticale, ma per quegli che imparano la lingua per parlare con amici italiani, è più importante imparare come parlano gli italiani. E sicuramente qualche gente vuole imparare tutti e due.

Grazie!


----------



## Zorinik

ohrob said:


> Sono d'accordo, Ciliegina.
> 
> Gli stranieri imparano la lingua italiana per tante ragioni. Per quegli studenti che imparano la lingua per l'uso in business, è importante sapere le regole grammaticali, ma per queglilli che imparano la lingua per parlare con amici italiani, è più importante imparare come parlano gli Italiani. E sicuramente qualche gente qualcuno vuole imparareli tutti e due.
> 
> Grazie!



Mi permetto di fare un paio di correzioni


----------



## Fray Luis

nikis said:


> Che nell'uso sia diventato più comune non significa che sia corretto. "tu ed io" resta più elegante.


 
Il problema è che oggigiorno no c'è tanta cortesia come c'era in tempi non molto lontani. Direbbe che è un problema mondiale. Ho osservato questo uso sbagliato in italiano, spagnolo ed inglese. Ma io preferisco dire "tu ed io", "egli ed io", etc.


----------



## housecameron

nikis said:


> "Io e te" è piuttosto volgare, forse a causa del "te".



Volgare? Ma no..
_"Io e te"_ va benissimo.
"_Io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto_"  è senz'altro quello che direi io.



ohrob said:


> Membro Ciliegina mi ha mandato questo link http://www.scudit.net/mdpr1e2pers.htm in cui c'è questa frase "Il pronome *IO*, *specialmente nello scritto*, si pone preferibilmente all’*ultimo posto* in una lista."



Ma anche:
e - TE si usa come soggetto nella costruzione IO e TE 
Io e te siamo una bella coppia
(ma: tu ed io siamo una bella coppia) 

P.S.: esiste già una discussione in WRF: tu/te


----------



## infinite sadness

La frase "Il pronome IO, specialmente nello scritto, si pone preferibilmente all’ultimo posto in una lista." non significa che porlo all'inizio sia errore. Quindi direi che la regola della grammatica inglese, che pone un assoluto divieto, non è identica a quella della grammatica italiana, che lascia una certa discrezionalità.


----------



## ohrob

Zorinik said:


> Mi permetto di fare un paio di correzioni



Grazie per le correzioni Zorinik!


----------



## Earendil81

Solo un microscopico appuntino, un nonnulla:


Saoul said:


> A me, l'uso indiscriminato del "te" mi dà un po' noia, forse perché qui a Milano (il "te") si usa un po' troppo...



oppure



Saoul said:


> A me, l'uso indiscriminato del "te" mi dà un po' noia, forse perché qui a Milano (il "te") si usa un po' troppo...



Per questa volta, niente anacoluti, mi pare... 
A presto!


----------



## Necsus

Earendil81 said:


> Solo un microscopico appuntino, un nonnulla:


Ciao, Earendil. Solo un microscopico contro-appuntino, per non stuzzicare l'autodenunciata ipersensibilità _del_ Saoul, che è anche un po' nervoso per l'abuso di _tè _:
oggigiorno decisamente sconsiglierei di correggere come errore l'apparente ridondanza della costruzione 'a me mi'. Se ne è parlato in varie discussioni, ma riporto qui il link a un chiarificante intervento di Giovanni Nencioni sull'argomento ne 'La Crusca per Voi', di cui questo è un passaggio significativo:
"[...] non si tratta di una ripetizione, la quale implica identità con l'elemento ripetuto, né di un riempitivo, il quale implica superfluità e inutilità. Qui si avverte bene che il primo pronome, tonico, ha più forza del secondo, atono, quindi ha un valore diverso. [...]


----------



## SuperGaara

Saoul said:


> Tu ed io dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto.
> 
> Non penso che direste:
> 
> "Io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto".


 
Invece io, parlando, direi molto più probabilmente "Io e te..." 



housecameron said:


> Volgare? Ma no..
> _"Io e te"_ va benissimo.
> "_Io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto_"  è senz'altro quello che direi io.


 
Che non dipenda magari anche dai luoghi di provenienza e dalle influenze dei dialetti locali?!


----------



## stregatta

Ciao a tutti,
e' un argomento molto interessante, almeno per noi che non siamo madrelingua, dato che in molte lingue (inglese e serbo, che io ne sappia) 'io' per regola occupa l'ultimo posto. Questo vale per la lingua parlata di un certo livello e soprattutto per la lingua scritta. Sinceramente non mi accorgevo dell'usanza italiana finche' non ho dovuto tradurre un libro italiano dove ho trovato molitissimi 'io e lei', 'io e Chiara' ecc... In primo momento ho pensato che lo scrittore volesse sottolineare l'egoismo del suo protagonista, ma poi ho visto che anche in altri libri, di diversi autori, la situazione non cambiava affatto. Sono rimasta un po' stupita perche' ritenevo che l'italiano fosse una lingua molto attenta alla forma, specialmente nel registro ellevato. Ma pensandoci su ho capito che forse l'eufonia fosse il vero ostacolo per le buone maniere degli italiani. Infatti, quello 'ed' che deve introdurre 'io', anche a me che non sono italiana, sembra un po' ingombrante. 
Scusate per questo intervento tardivo, ma penso che simili argomenti siano di grande aiuto per chi vuole (o volesse?) capire le sfumature di una lingua straniera.

Tanti saluti


----------



## infinite sadness

stregatta said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e' un argomento molto interessante, almeno per noi che non siamo madrelingua, dato che in molte lingue (inglese e serbo, che io ne sappia) 'io' per regola occupa l'ultimo posto. Questo vale per la lingua parlata di un certo livello e soprattutto per la lingua scritta. Sinceramente non mi accorgevo dell'usanza italiana finche' non ho dovuto tradurre un libro italiano dove ho trovato molitissimi 'io e lei', 'io e Chiara' ecc... In *un* primo momento ho pensato che lo scrittore volesse sottolineare l'egoismo del suo protagonista, ma poi ho visto che anche in altri libri, di diversi autori, la situazione non cambiava affatto. Sono rimasta un po' stupita perche' ritenevo che l'italiano fosse una lingua molto attenta alla forma, specialmente nel registro ellevato *elevato*. Ma pensandoci su ho capito che forse l'eufonia fosse il vero ostacolo per le buone maniere degli italiani. Infatti, quello 'ed' che deve introdurre 'io', anche a me che non sono italiana, sembra un po' ingombrante.
> Scusate per questo intervento tardivo, ma penso che simili argomenti siano di grande aiuto per chi vuole (o volesse?) capire le sfumature di una lingua straniera.
> 
> Tanti saluti


Ciao stregatta, benvenuta.
Io penso che non si tratta di regole inderogabili ma di espressioni che nell'uso comune si sono consolidate in un certo modo.
Ce ne sono altre, tipo "bianco e nero", "vivo o morto", "giorno e notte", che in altre lingue (Inglese) vengono dette al rovescio, ma dove non ci sono particolari regole di grammatica nè problemi di eufonia.


----------



## federicoft

Io D), specialmente nello scritto, continuo a preferire di gran lunga frasi come "tu ed io", "Giovanni ed io", "Lei ed io" a quelle inverse, che mi suonano decisamente stonate. Ricordo anche che la mia maestra alle elementari mi correggeva senza esitare quando scrivevo "Io, mamma e papà", invitandomi a mettere me stesso per ultimo, anche se probabilmente lo faceva per ragioni unicamente pedagogiche, non certo per obblighi grammaticali.

Gli unici casi in cui lo userei senza problemi sono per l'appunto alcune frasi fisse, come la già citata "io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto". In effetti in questo caso il maggior impatto del mettere l'io ad inizio della frase è deliberatamente cercato.


----------



## Fray Luis

Per me non è una questione di grammatica ma di cortesia.


----------



## effebi80

Salve a tutti ! 
Vorrei dire la mia in proposito: ai miei orecchi (toscani e un po' snob..) "io e te" suona come un trapano! 
Nel caso di "io e te dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto" io direi semplicemente "noi due dobbiamo fare un bel discorsetto", è più corretto e suona decisamente meglio.


----------



## Sprocedato

stregatta said:


> In primo momento ho pensato che lo scrittore volesse sottolineare l'egoismo del suo protagonista, ma poi ho visto che anche in altri libri, di diversi autori, la situazione non cambiava affatto. Sono rimasta un po' stupita ...



Stregatta, sei un'ottima osservatrice.

L'attenzione all'ordine del pronome _io/me_ ogni tanto ritorna. Ora siamo sull'onda del _politically correct_, c'è l'influsso della cultura anglosassone.

Di fatto, è evidente che nella lingua colloquiale, parlata o scritta, prevale l'uso di anteporre _io/me_. _«Io e mia sorella»_ è perfettamente parallelo a _«tu e tua sorella»_, e su questo si possono anche avanzare spiegazioni strettamente linguistiche. Fra _te_ e _me_ la faccenda è più delicata, ma come mostra la ricerca su Google... vince l'egoismo.

Non credo che si tratti di un problema _eufonico_. Se fosse per quello *tu e me* sarebbe diffuso quanto *io e te*, e invece non l'ho mai sentito! E comunque *tu e io* non suona così male (foneticamente).

Immagino che, nella corrispondenza privata del XIX secolo, si facesse attenzione all'ordine del pronome _io/me_, per una questione di cortesia. Per intenderci: «_Io e il Marchese commettemmo un grave errore_» ma _«Possiamo approfittare della vostra ospitalità, il Marchese e io?_»

(Non solo nel XIX secolo, ovviamente. L'esempio mi serviva per staccarmi dai condizionamenti dell'attualità.)

Di certo l'élite culturale italiana partecipò ai dibattiti d'oltralpe sul questo tema. E dibattito ci fu, se in Francia e Spagna la regola di spedire l'ego in fondo si trova nelle grammatiche, è insegnata a scuola e, soprattutto, è accettata nell'uso.

Comunque, la posizione ufficiale, per i nostri amici d'oltralpe e per noi*, è la stessa. In una lista il pronome di prima persona si pone in fondo «por razones de cortesía» e non c'è «justificación lingüística» per censurare l'ordine inverso (RAE).

*mi sono dovuto sforzare per mettere _noi_ dopo! 

_*Guido, i' vorrei che tu e Lapo ed io*_ (Dante)
*io, mammeta e tu* (Pazzaglia/Modugno)


----------



## raffica

stregatta said:


> Infatti, quello 'ed' che deve introdurre 'io', anche a me che non sono italiana, sembra un po' ingombrante.


Anche per me nella forma scritta e del bel parlare è tu ed io.
Ma, almeno nella forma scritta, la "d" eufonica non si usa più quando la vocale non è ripetuta:
Tu *e* io.
E ora  Ed ecco
A oggi Ad altri
ecc
Ciao, raffaella


----------



## Uafa81

Dico la mia:
"Tu ed io" è più cortese e può considerarsi più formale poichè chi ascolta potrebbe pensare all'attenzione dimostrata dal parlante nel porsi in ultima posizione.
"Io e te" è molto più usato a livello orale, perchè risulta, credo, la forma che più immediatamente salta in testa quando si parla, specie fra amici.
Sono entrambi corretti, diciamo che personalmente li utilizzo in base al contesto.


----------



## Necsus

raffica said:


> Ma, almeno nella forma scritta, la "d" eufonica non si usa più quando la vocale non è ripetuta:
> Tu *e* io.
> E ora Ed ecco
> A oggi Ad altri
> ecc


E QUI c'è la discussione in cui se ne parla.


----------



## lasfera

ohrob said:


> In inglese, c'è una regola che dice che in un elenco di persone, tutti vengono prima del "io". "Mia moglie, mio padre ed io siamo andati al ristorante." (Ma in inglese, naturalmente.) È sempre così, nella lingua parlata e scritta.
> 
> Ma in italiano, sembra che il "io" venga prima: "Io, mia moglie e mio padre siamo andati al ristorante."
> 
> C'è una regola fissa così in italiano?  È sempre così o solamente nella lingua parlata?
> 
> Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


In italiano, ti assicuro, non c'è nessuna regola riguardo all'ordine di apparizione, né nella lingua scritta, né nella lingua parlata. Non esiste e NON È MAI ESISTITA questa forma di "galateo linguistico".


----------

